# Chlorinating



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We dona a job that called for the water lines to be chlorinated when we got done. I could not figure for the life of me how to do it, so after the inspection was done, I went and dis connected where the water came in at. Poured some bleach in the line and then went around and opened each tap a bit. Went back and blew air into the line untill the bleach could be smelled. We stopped, caped off the end, shut off the valves then waited 24 hours, then re connected to the city and flushed out the lines with clean water. How do you do it when you have to? Is there an easier way?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We use a bypass setup similar to what you would install for a water softener.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

USP45, this is a liability lawsuit waiting to happen. YOU should never chlorinate those water pipes yourself unless your a certified testing agency. The water cannot be connected back to the municiple water supply until a chemist certifies the test samples sent to him/her.

This type of work, like Plumbing should only be done by a certified professional. 

Stick to what your trained to do and hire a testing lab.

Sorry if this sounds like an ass chewing but you might be putting the city water system at risk.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Contact your local water district to get a list of approved companies that do this type of testing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> USP45, this is a liability lawsuit waiting to happen. YOU should never chlorinate those water pipes yourself unless your a certified testing agency. The water cannot be connected back to the municiple water supply until a chemist certifies the test samples sent to him/her.
> 
> This type of work, like Plumbing should only be done by a certified professional.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, but here in VA the master Plumbing test also deals with water chlorification too.
1 part per million, let stand 24 hours and flush


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> USP45, this is a liability lawsuit waiting to happen. YOU should never chlorinate those water pipes yourself unless your a certified testing agency. The water cannot be connected back to the municiple water supply until a chemist certifies the test samples sent to him/her.
> 
> This type of work, like Plumbing should only be done by a certified professional.
> 
> ...


Maybe in your state, but not where I am. The City of Chicago puts way more chlorine in the water system than any of us plumbers ever will.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Maybe in your state, but not where I am. The City of Chicago puts way more chlorine in the water system than any of us plumbers ever will.


Thats not the only place. I practicly installed whole house filters in a town here to get rid of the nasty smell and taste. Youd think they are trying to run people out


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you understood my point, you are not certified, as a testing agency to introduce, test, and certify the system before you turn it over. The code requirement is only a guideline for your reference.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> I think you understood my point, you are not certified, as a testing agency to introduce, test, and certify the system before you turn it over. The code requirement is only a guideline for your reference.


We aren't testing anything.

We are chlorinating the system to clean the lines.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

You are correct, I am not specifically certified. But when we work on the pumps out on public lakes and public parks the inspector watch's us and will not let us leave untill it has been done. All the years we been doing it, it has fallen on us. But you do have a good point, if something does happen, who gets the blame?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

A Good Plumber said:


> I think you understood my point, you are not certified, as a testing agency to introduce, test, and certify the system before you turn it over. The code requirement is only a guideline for your reference.


Who does the certification?

What is the certification called?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We havwe companies come and do clorination,w hen done,t hey give a certificate, which is approved by the state and city.

I would never do it myself, schools require it alot, figure on one of those kids getting sick, lawsuit


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not certified. I don't know what type credentials are needed to become certified, but as WestCoast does, we call out a company we've using for the past 25+ years.

This guy is approved by the local water district, he is also a chemist, but has to send the samples in to a Chemist in the water district offices for test results. 

Having him sample, test and also approve the test would be considered a conflict of interest and a second party Chemist needs to give the final report. 

Sometimes takes as long as a week to get results, so scheduling the test is important so as not to impact the project.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I purge my gas and water lines,which removes air and deletrious material, but that is the extent of it.

For private well systems ,it is certainly desirable to have the source tested at regular intervals,but that is at the HOs discretion.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Never done it in Kentucky.

But why chlorinate? Municipal water is full of chlorine here anyhow!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Amongst other things I am the President of a small water company in Utah. We have to add chlorine to our water at it's source then test the water at a point of use once a week. We generally try to take the sample from as far away from our source as possible to make sure it is not getting diluted. If our numbers are too far off either way we have to send samples to a lab in Colorado every quarter. I am a member of AWWA and RWAU which both have course in source chlorination.

Mark


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

What about RPZ testing?

Anyone certified in reduced pressure backflow preventer testing?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> What about RPZ testing?
> 
> Anyone certified in reduced pressure backflow preventer testing?


I was for yeasrs but did not renew my certificate after I sold my shop.

Mark


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here I think that falls into the back flow category. I as a master can install either, but can not test, repair or certify it.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but here in VA the master Plumbing test also deals with water chlorification too.
> 1 part per million, let stand 24 hours and flush


This brings out the issue....the original poster mentioned "pouring some bleach in". That is a far different thing than 1 ppm! Something like a teaspoon of bleach in a gallon gets you 100 PPM. Straight bleach introduced may be too harsh for rubber valve components, etc.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh no, I dont mean straight bleach, heavens no! That would probably reek havoc on those rubber parts. More so i was referring to the act of chlorinating itself.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

grandpa said:


> This brings out the issue....the original poster mentioned "pouring some bleach in". That is a far different thing than 1 ppm! Something like a teaspoon of bleach in a gallon gets you 100 PPM. Straight bleach introduced may be too harsh for rubber valve components, etc.


There are an awful lot of people who still pour a gallon of bleach down their well every spring without a problem I'm aware of.

Mark


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I know galvanized water supply piping in older homes doesn't mix too well with municipal water.

I ran a car wash for almost 8 years and by the time I sold it, it had all brass fittings and pipe nipples in the mechanical room due to galvanized rotting out.


----------

